# Welches PN/CAN Gateway?



## reini (5 November 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Welches PN/CAN Gateway (CANopen) habt ihr im Einsatz und welches Gerät würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Ich möchte einen Dunkermotor BG75x25MI (eingebaut in einem Förderbandmodul) nach der Wartung über eine CPU ansteuern/testen.


Danke.


Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (5 November 2019)

Habe zwei Gateways herausgesucht.

Wer von euch kennt diese Geräte und hat bereits Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Siemens 
6BK1620-0AA00-0AA0
https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Product/6BK1620-0AA00-0AA0

  Helmholz 
700-670-PNC01
https://www.helmholz.de/de/produkte/feldbus-anwendungen/can-bus/kopplergateways/pncan-gateway/artikel/show/700-670-pnc01/


----------



## maxder2te (7 November 2019)

Ich kenne beide zitierten Geräte nicht. Siemens ist hier mit einer CAN-Baugruppe eher ein Neuling, andere Player sind da schon länger als 10 Jahre aktiv.

Wir sprechen unsere CAN-Geräte über das Gateway GW12100 oder 12200 von Larsys an
https://larsys.com/de/kommunikationsmodule/gateway-gw12200.html
Das ist aber kein CANopen Master, sondern arbeitet auf Layer 2 und ist etwas gewöhnungsbdürftig.

Mit Profibus/CAN-Umsetzern von ESD haben wir in der Vergangenheit auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Gibts auch auf Profinet
https://esd.eu/de/products/canopen-pn

Der Klassiker in dem Bereich ist ein Anybus X von HMS
https://www.anybus.com/de/produkte/...s-x-gateway-canopen-master-profinet-io-device


----------



## reini (7 November 2019)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Ich kenne beide zitierten Geräte nicht. Siemens ist hier mit einer CAN-Baugruppe eher ein Neuling, andere Player sind da schon länger als 10 Jahre aktiv.



Habe bei Dunkermotor eine IBN Kurzanleitung und ein TIA 15 Beispielprojekt (CANopen Antrieb mit Siemens  PN/CAN Link Gateway) entdeckt.
Deshalb bin ich auf den Siemens Gateway gestossen.

Der Helmholz Gateway wurde bei einer neuen Anlage eingebaut.
Haben das Teil im Lager. 

Versuche den Dunkermotor anhand der Anleitung anzusteuern.

Gruss Reini


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (8 November 2019)

Hallo

unsere CPU T  hat einen Can. Master immer Onboard.

Diese CPU kann mit einem ProfiNet Master ausgerüstet werden. Damit hat man beide "Welten" in einer S7 CPU.

Für TIA und Classic.

Das zum Gateway-Preis.


----------



## reini (17 Dezember 2019)

*PDO Kommunikation*



reini schrieb:


> Habe bei Dunkermotor eine IBN Kurzanleitung und ein TIA 15 Beispielprojekt (CANopen Antrieb mit Siemens  PN/CAN Link Gateway) entdeckt.
> Deshalb bin ich auf den Siemens Gateway gestossen.
> 
> Der Helmholz Gateway wurde bei einer neuen Anlage eingebaut.
> ...



Hallo zusammen

Ich versuche bisher erfolglos einen CAN Dunkermotor über den Siemens oder Helmholz Gateway anzusteuern. 

Verwendete Software/Komponente:
TIA V14, Update 9
CPU 1511-1
Dunkermotor BG75x25MI
Gateway Siemens 6BK1620-0AA00-0AA0
https://mall.industry.siemens.com/ma...620-0AA00-0AA0
Helmholz 700-670-PNC01
https://www.helmholz.de/de/produkte...ays/pncan-gateway/artikel/show/700-670-pnc01/


Die SDO Kommunikation klappt soweit, sehe die SDO Werte in der VAT Tabelle.

Die PDO Kommunikation kriege ich nicht hin.

Der Dunkermotor hat kundenspezifische PDO Variablen, z.b 0x5103.1 aktuelle Geschwindigkeit.

Diese Variablen sind in der EDS Datei nicht vorhanden.

Wie kann ich den Index und Subindex der Variable (0x5103.1) vom Dunkermotor in der Hardware Konfiguration verknüpfen/mappen?

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Danke.

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (19 Dezember 2019)

reini schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den Index und Subindex der Variable (0x5103.1) vom Dunkermotor in der Hardware Konfiguration verknüpfen/mappen?



Geschafft 

Mit dem Helmholz Gateway übermitteln wir jetzt alle Motor Variablen mit dem SDO Lese/Schreibvorgang gemäss Handbuch auf PDF Seite 33 (Ausgabe 3)

Habe beide Gateways (Siemens & Helmholz) angeschlossen und folgendes festgestellt:

Helmholz Gateway:
-die Funktion "EDS Datei importieren" ist nicht vorhanden und darum gibt es kein OD Verzeichnis
-das PDO Mapping kann in der HW Konfig. nicht erstellt werden.

Siemens Gateway:
- die Funktion "EDS Datei importieren" ist vorhanden 
- im OD Verzeichnis fehlen leider die herstellerspezifischen Motor Variablen


Gruss Reini


----------

